# Map of Vacation Village at Bonaventure?



## iameless (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone happen to have a resort map of this Westin community - with building names and numbers?  I know that there are at least three separate "timeshare" resorts all in this same area - VV@Westin, @Bonaventure and a new Milzner.    Maybe maps of each?  Just curious of the views out some of the units (parking lots or pools!)

Thanks much!


----------



## iameless (Jan 21, 2008)

Thought that I'd try this again - anyone happen to pick up maps of any of these resorts while they were there - locations of buildings, etc.?  Thanks!


----------



## X-ring (Jan 21, 2008)

iameless said:


> Does anyone happen to have a resort map of this Westin community - with building names and numbers?



As an owner, surely the resort could find a way to provide you with one via fax, email or snail mail  ...


----------



## cherokee_villager (Jan 21, 2008)

*Vacation Village At Bonaventure* is comprised of the following buildings:

Egret on Racquet Club Rd
Heron 1 on Blatt Blvd
Heron 2 on Blatt Blvd
Sandpiper 1 on Blatt Blvd
Sandpiper 2 is at 16690 Blatt Blvd
Flamingo 1 on  ?
Flamingo 2 on  ?

That is all the info I have.  If you email owner services at ownersvac@dailymanagementresorts.com they should be able to give you all the actual street numbers for each building.


----------



## iameless (Feb 9, 2008)

I did request maps, etc of the various buildings/pools, etc.  - received a pamphlet back from them!   I'll try again and maybe get ahold of someone else that is a little more helpful!   Thanks for your help!


----------



## X-ring (Feb 10, 2008)

iameless said:


> I did request maps, etc of the various buildings/pools, etc.  - received a pamphlet back from them!   I'll try again and maybe get ahold of someone else that is a little more helpful!   Thanks for your help!



They provide detailed area maps as part of the info package when you register - does not include unit numbers so will not help with your objective of determining views however. Call 954-389-6750 and ask them to mail/fax you the 'Welcome To Vacation Village' info package.

BTW, Flamingo I and II are both just south of the Bonaventure Golf Club, off a little street running east of Bonaventure Blvd.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 11, 2008)

I just stayed at Mizner Place a few weeks ago.  We weren't given any map of the property, just of the building and it's street location.  We were on the "outside" of the hallway which meant our room faced the street and not the pool.  At night the traffic was noisy (police sirens, etc.) with stuff we don't hear back home.  Also, they wheel out the trash dumpsters around 7:00 am which is incredibly noisy!  Although the rooms were nicely decorated and the "A" units were roomy my only complaint was that the staff had very limited understanding of English.


----------



## X-ring (Feb 12, 2008)

Neesie said:


> I just stayed at Mizner Place ...  At night the traffic was noisy (police sirens, etc.) with stuff we don't hear back home.  Also, they wheel out the trash dumpsters around 7:00 am which is incredibly noisy!



We've taken several bonus vacations in the area including VV @ Bonaventure, VV @ Weston, and Palm-Aire - our experience has been that police sirens at night are a regular occurance. 

I would expect that Mizner being 100% urban and not having the open spaces (golf & athletic facilities) like that around the others, would be even more susceptible to urban noises.


----------

